# 1939 Schwinn DX



## skiptoofer22 (Nov 17, 2018)

I bought this bike as a basket case at the last Iron Ranch swap meet. Has the uncommon "flying star" headbadge.  Finally had the time to mock it up today, and it looks pretty cool but it has been repainted.

 The previous owner was able to get some of the original paint back with sand paper but it's pretty far gone. I'm think I will ride it as is until I collect the missing parts then maybe restoration.

What do you guys think I should do with it?

If I do restore I'll probably stick with the same paint scheme. Does anyone make the deco wing paint stencil for the tank? 

-Trevor


----------



## Dave K (Nov 17, 2018)

Great bike.  Don't restore it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 17, 2018)

as my kid used to say when she was small, "no touch et".


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 17, 2018)

I wouldn’t restore that, looks perfect.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 17, 2018)

Bike is amazing as is...


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Nov 17, 2018)

I guess I didn't take very good pictures. The bike looks good from a few feet away but when you get up close you can see the difference between the house paint and the original.

Maybe if I can get rid of the white house paint and touch up the original it will look ok.

Here is a picture of the front fender.

-Trevor





Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Nov 17, 2018)

Don’t paint it looks pretty good for being nearly 80 years old


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2018)

I'll walk the tight rope. If I fall to the left I'll repaint, and if I fall to the right I'll leave it as is and sell it to someone that loves it like it is.  

Love this one. If I was going to spend hours on end cleaning up paint, it better look like this when I'm finished.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 18, 2018)

Service it, clean it up and ride the piss out of it! 



This is one of my favorite rides! Still is in need of an OA bath, that'll bring the paint back nice and bright.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 18, 2018)

I agree 100%


Clean it and ride the s#$# out of it! Have about  miles on mine so far...


----------



## rickyd (Nov 18, 2018)

Is it just me or is the fork on these raked out more than other schwinns of this era? I do own one also. Rick


----------



## vincev (Nov 18, 2018)

I would get the house paint off then sit back and decide what to do.I like it original.


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Nov 18, 2018)

rickyd said:


> Is it just me or is the fork on these raked out more than other schwinns of this era? I do own one also. Rick




I think all of the straight downtube bikes (C-Model, '39 DX, and Motorbikes, etc. ) have more rake than the newer models. Trevor


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Nov 18, 2018)

vincev said:


> I would get the house paint off then sit back and decide what to do.I like it original.




That's what I would like to do but some of the white scallops have already been sanded though. I'm thinking if I could get the house paint off maybe I can have the original paint color matched and then I could touch it up. I just don't like not having the scallop on the top tube missing. Trevor


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Feb 13, 2019)

Finally got it ridable with a few parts stolen off another bike. Too bad it's too icy and cold out to ride it. I've decided that I'm going to get rid of the white house paint and touch it up with some color matched true ivory, then call it good. -Trevor


----------



## Sven (Feb 16, 2019)

looking good!!!!!


----------



## lordscool (Aug 13, 2021)

cool


----------



## dave429 (Aug 13, 2021)

Light clean, regrease everything and ride! Bike looks great as is. I bet it will be a great rider!


----------



## tacochris (Aug 17, 2021)

Man if THATS what you call too far gone, then 100% of my bikes are basically scrap metal because maybe one of mine looks that nice.  The paint on that is still all there and popping quite well and I would polish, wax and let it be a survivor!
Finding a bike with that much paint left, in my world is a huge win.  My 2 pennies of course...


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Aug 17, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Man if THATS what you call too far gone, then 100% of my bikes are basically scrap metal because maybe one of mine looks that nice.  The paint on that is still all there and popping quite well and I would polish, wax and let it be a survivor!
> Finding a bike with that much paint left, in my world is a huge win.  My 2 pennies of course...



I don't own the bike anymore, but if I did I totally agree with you on leaving it alone as it had a cool look although 90% of the paint wasn't original.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 17, 2021)

skiptoofer22 said:


> I don't own the bike anymore, but if I did I totally agree with you on leaving it alone as it had a cool look although 90% of the paint wasn't original.



haha I have fallen victim to responding to an old thread.  DOH!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Sep 19, 2021)

Please don’t restore it. You can always pic up a crappy repaint and then repaint that one.


----------

